# 1 long beep followed by 3 short beeps - Asus Motherboard



## GhorMaanas (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello everyone!

although i checked up on the net on this issue and have almost found the answer to it, but still would like to confirm this with members here.

i have an Asus P8Z68 V-Pro motherboard. i tried to switch it ON y'day after many days, but it kept restarting for several times during boot-up, and then finally started up fully. now i have experienced this with my earlier PC as well. whenever i used to boot it up after keeping it switched OFF for many days, mostly it DID NOT use to start up without any hiccups. 

nevertheless, fearing that tomorrow again something of this sort would've happen, i switched the PC OFF at night. when i started it again today morning, as was expected, it again started giving a problem. this time, it was 1 long beep followed by 3 short beeps. the PC had started, but there was no display, and resetting the PC results in the same thing. earlier i had such a problem once when the cabinet was very dirty, i don't remember the beep-code exactly, but resetting the RAM did the thing. this time too, a lot of dust has accumulated inside the cabinet, and as i read on a webpage, it seems this again is a RAM thing, and i'll have to clean up the PC's innards. i had thought of doing this later, but seems will have pre-pone things 

has any of you experienced this earlier, esp. on Asus motherboards? please suggest.

thanks in advance!

P.S. - The mobo's manual doesn't contain a 'troubleshooting' section and/or beep-code table, nor the pdf version.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 6, 2013)

See here for beep codes, and here tor the issue regarding you beep codes. It looks to be a memory issue as you said, try the remedies posted in the second link.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 6, 2013)

^ Good find


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> See here for beep codes, and here tor the issue regarding you beep codes. It looks to be a memory issue as you said, try the remedies posted in the second link.



was about to post this link here but forgot; i had checked at the same page 
thanks anyway. will do this now!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2013)

Memory module problem or problem with memory controller.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks everyone! as suspected, the issue was with the memory module. got it resolved after re-seating them. 

but once/twice it happened that no display came up. i think before i clean up the whole cabinet, i should just put the PC in sleep mode instead (to avoid any further unforeseen issues in boot-up) whenever i wish to switch it OFF. i think doing this for a few days won't be harmful, isn't it?!


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

As an Asus Z68VPro user I can say, asus boards are very finicky with ram seating, if its not seated firmly it won't boot, I have to reseat them a few times every time I clean the cabinet and have to remove them in the process, but that achieved better OC on the other hand.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 8, 2013)

MemOk+ button is there just for that.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> MemOk+ button is there just for that.


If the contacts are not flush memOK+ won't do a damn thing


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> As an Asus Z68VPro user I can say, *asus boards are very finicky with ram seating*, if its not seated firmly it won't boot, I have to reseat them a few times every time I clean the cabinet and have to remove them in the process, but that achieved better OC on the other hand.



so far my experience is exactly the opposite


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> so far my experience is exactly the opposite



I beg to differ.
Any RAM that isn't in QVL will stop the board from booting.
My Samsung RAM did the same thing at first.


----------

